# Bleeding weeks after giving birth



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a goat who gave birth to twin bucklings on 2-22-13 (3 weeks ago). She delivered with no problems and the babies are healthy and doing terrific! She bled for about 2-3 days and stopped. She is eating good nursing good but today I noticed she looked kind of bloody. We bought 2 new goats from an auction barn on 3-1-2013 (2 weeks ago). About 2 days after we got them home we noticed that one of them was bleeding rather heavily and had some diarrhea. We gave her some probiotics and after a few days she was all cleared up. We figured she was probably aborting. She seems to be fine now. But my question is does anybody know what could cause this? I just hope its not some kind of disease making its way through our herd.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is the goat that gave birth 3 weeks ago. This is a picture from today.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

boyd59 said:


> This is the goat that gave birth 3 weeks ago. This is a picture from today.


Seeing your name, you're not from Wisconsin are you by chance?

I have seen blood in cattle, and goats up to a month later. Some just take more time. Possibly internal tears or could be the uterus cleaning itself out.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Seeing your name, you're not from Wisconsin are you by chance?
> 
> I have seen blood in cattle, and goats up to a month later. Some just take more time. Possibly internal tears or could be the uterus cleaning itself out.


Nope.... From Tennessee 
And I hope that's all it is.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably still just cleanup.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good to know. My girl had her twins 10days ago. She bled for 2-3days and stopped. Last night she was bleeding a little again. She seems fine otherwise but I was concerned too.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Jewls819 said:


> Good to know. My girl had her twins 10days ago. She bled for 2-3days and stopped. Last night she was bleeding a little again. She seems fine otherwise but I was concerned too.


Yeah I think bleeding off and on for a few weeks is normal. I THINK. This doe did and she is fine. I'm sure as long as her temp is fine and she doesn't stink she is probably fine.


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just thought I would share this....
Without realizing what today is my son called me a few minutes ago. Also realize I am a new goat ower too. He said ....

Hey mom! Priscilla had another baby, Maybe that is why she started bleeding again.(She birthed on the First Day of Spring)
I said REALLY are you serious? Is the baby alive? This is impossible.
He said....
Yes the baby is alive and both seem fine....ok by this point I am in shock ready to head to the house. I have one amazing goat.
THen he said April Fools..lol...yeah thats my son.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boyd your doe is just fine. In fact real fine. But she will probably give you a few globs now & then for another week or two or so.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Boyd your doe is just fine. In fact real fine. But she will probably give you a few globs now & then for another week or two or so.


Thank you nancy!!


----------



## twilightGG (Oct 4, 2020)

my goat did the same she gave birth 7 days ago and she is giving me globs every so often and I'm not that worried about it but she seems like she is missing something in her diet cause she just really isn't interested in finishing her food but REALLY wants to eat the chickens food like she used to beg for it but now she is being all the time and trying to push the door open


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a super old thread.

Your doe will clean out for 2 weeks or so.

If the discharge doesn't stink, she is OK, even with clumps of blood.
If she were bleeding out, she would be dead already. 

Do you have out free choice loose salt and minerals for her? With copper, selenium etc?

Don't allow her to eat chicken food, it will kill her.


----------



## twilightGG (Oct 4, 2020)

ok thanks so much, I'm new to this! HOLY COW ya just looked at the date to the last thing on 2007! WHOOPS! i thought it was just october 5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem, answered your question quickly, so all is good.


----------

